# Phoenix RPM repository updated with new packages Nginx Naxsi 1.2 & 1.4, PHP 5.3 & 5.4, Xen 4.1 XSA-5



## Marc M. (Jun 24, 2013)

Many of you run CentOS 6 or one of the RHEL 6 clones (e.g. Scientific Linux 6).

Looks like June has been so far a "fun" month and security issues have all but plagued the hosting industry. I am of the opinion that I should secure my nodes and customers and not just sit around for the _next_ patched version to come out.

A while back I have created an rpm package repository for CentOS 6, and now I have renamed it to Phoenix RPM.

Some of the more notable packages:


for SolusVM and WHMCS you can use Nginx Naxsi 1.2.9 or 1.4.1 along with either PHP 5.3.26 or 5.4.16. I'd recommend sticking with the 5.3 branch for now for SolusVM and WHMCS. My PHP packages work with Apache, Nginx and Litespeed web servers. You should either install nginx or nginx-naxsi, not both. The nginx-naxsi package contains everything that the regular nginx package does plus the naxsi module. Due to time constraints and security concerns I have not created a Naxsi UI package because I am concerned that people would just install the package and leave it as it is. Same goes for nginx-naxsi, you will need to dabble with the config files and configure it. You ca get the Naxsi utilities and UI here: https://code.google.com/p/naxsi/downloads/detail?name=nx_util-1.0.tgz&can=2&q= A Spawn FCGI package is in there as well for SolusVM

Xen 4.1.5 is also available with the XSA-55 patches applied and a ton of other bug fixes

The latest PHP 5.3 and 5.4 are available, and 5.5 will come once it gets past a few releases

Package naming convention: the packages in the repository are named so that they don't upgrade existing packages. For example if you want to install Nginx 1.2.9 you type "yum install nginx12". The repository is browsable so you can look at the package names.

And before I forget, here is the URL for the repository: http://repo.phoenixrpm.com

Enjoy!


----------

